

Decrypting the Aphex Twin Soundcloud - pizzosteez
https://medium.com/cuepoint/making-some-sense-of-the-aphex-twin-soundcloud-f551b6f81344?source=latest

======
strictnein
If you're an Aphex Twin fan, this, along with his new album, has been a
goldmine of great music. Really like this track:
[https://soundcloud.com/user48736353001/35-japan-1](https://soundcloud.com/user48736353001/35-japan-1)

Very clearly from when he was working with Trent Reznor on NIN's Further Down
the Spiral and made the track "At the Heart of it All" \-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MdcVdL2kIY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MdcVdL2kIY)

